# Can't access Google, gmail , orkut or any other Google sites using Dataone!!!



## the.kaushik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Google problem!Is google server down!*

Guys are you all facing these problems..
Opening the default homepage of firefox  takes lot of time and sometime timeout. Google.com or google.co.in sometimes doesnot opens. Gtalk refuses to get a connection while same time you have a good internet speed! And try opening any site say yahoo search at the same time opens perfectly.. Any of you facing this type of problem.. Am facing the same and not only in my home but many places i found the same! Any idea how to solve?


----------



## din (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

Not here. May be something with your connection ?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

google is fine here...


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

I got a error message yesterday from GMail in the Firefox saying "the service is temporarily got down, but your mails and other data are secure. Our engineers are working on the matter, Please visit later. Sorry for the inconvnience"

But amazingly, the mails were opening from thunderbird. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif

Today everything is fine and I am in BSNL BB.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

Ya am facing this connection problem still now.. and one thing i fond out now.. I go to gmail and login and then from gmail options if i got to orkut, google,igoogle am able to go. but again if i restart my browser and directly if i try am not able to do.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

till then use a proxy server

www.youhide.com


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

A funny thing.. no problem here!
I think some guy should help fix your internet connection


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*



Gigacore said:


> till then use a proxy server
> 
> www.youhide.com



Guys this is crazy! I open through the above url it works fine but when i hit directly it wont! any idea.. am in my home. AvG Antivirus installed.. no firewall except the windows one.. turned off and tried and same result.. 

Whats going on!


----------



## din (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

@the.kaushik

I noticed one thing while using Dataone (not sure whether you are on Dataone or other ISP). Some of the sites does not open sometimes. Most of the time it was temp, like 10 mins to 1 hr. Do not know the reason, but it happened before and yes, it worked on proxy.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*



din said:


> @the.kaushik
> 
> I noticed one thing while using Dataone (not sure whether you are on Dataone or other ISP). Some of the sites does not open sometimes.



It happens in my connection also... firefox displays "could not connect to server" or some page like that and i keep pressing "try again" and it opens.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

Ya my too BSNL! 



nvidia8800 said:


> It happens in my connection also... firefox displays "could not connect to server" or some page like that and i keep pressing "try again" and it opens.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif



Are you in bsnl BB?

Funny.. now the proxy site itself not opening..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

no problem here! 
BSNL Dataone..


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

For those bsnl BB ppl, change ur DNS sever from bsnl's to open DNS


----------



## spikygv (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

ya , it happened frequently for me. change to openDNS , problem got solved.
208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 .


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*



sagargv said:


> ya , it happened frequently for me. change to openDNS , problem got solved.
> 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 .



How???


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

^^ Change ur dns servers to open dns'es servers. 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 .


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

am trying the following.. let you know what happens!
*www.opendns.com/start?device=windows-xp



Pathik said:


> ^^ Change ur dns servers to open dns'es servers. 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 .


Thanks pathik.. am trying.. let see what happens

guys i don't know the above procedure solves the problem or not but i see the browsing speed has increased !!!!!.. i think all bsnl users should give a try!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

Guys i think the problem is solved!!!  Last 4 hrs am browsing without a problem after the DNS change.. Guys who ever have similar problem like me follow the above link!


----------



## Badguy (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

Problem is with ur connection


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

Its BSNL problem

i tell u whats happening with me..

I put up a lot of rapidshare links for downloading (all are movies) I have rapidhsare premium account.

Downloading is working fine for adound 30KBDP

but when I open any site...

nothing opens up...

then I have to switch off modem and switch it on after 5-10 minutes..

everything works fine after switch off process


----------



## RCuber (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

no probs here..


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

its a DNS problem, use opendns, but its slow, so i advise you run your own DNS


----------



## spikygv (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

how to do that ?


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*



sagargv said:


> how to do that ?



Go to *www.opendns.com. All the instructions are available there. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## rahul964 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

What is the poblem? google is not opening from my pc........

No orkut.com
no Gmail.com

but i can use yahoo....

But why google is not opening....
I use kaspersky internet  security!!!
Please help!

I use Bsnl Dataone as well as Bsnl Gprs..

Gprs on mobile opens google but not in pc Why??


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

^^which connection??


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*



sagargv said:


> how to do that ?


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIND


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

Same problem here while accessing google services @ Airtel BB


----------



## slugger (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

its absolutely hilarious

y isn't BSNL resolvin google's url into d correct IP?

changed it to OpenDNS and now google is opening 

earlier the operation was getting timed out

i think sumbody @BSNL messed up sumthin cause my connexion was down for almost 2 days startin Sat night

dis google thin started immediately after dey restored connexion


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

google is not opening from my pc
bsnl dataone


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

I also face such problems regularly with google and its other sites on Tata


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jan 8, 2008)

*Gmail down?*

Hi I'm trying to open gmail for two days but seems the website is down. Anyone else facing the same problem?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

Are u a bsnl user?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

Even Google and youtube isn't working 
I am on Bsnl BB.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

Working fine!
I am on  Exatt Broadband, Thane(Mumbai)!


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

All bsnl BB user's choose  open DNS, it will work
Working fine here in bsnl BB,never had such problem 

open dns servers 

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## moshel (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

yeah...even google.com is not opening and nor is Orkut!!!!

and yes im on BSNL adsl connection...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*



zyberboy said:


> All bsnl BB user's choose  open DNS, it will work
> Working fine here in bsnl BB,never had such problem
> 
> open dns servers
> ...



Rogger 

Started to face this problem at all our cafes  was a pretty bad day since yesterday to change all system to OpenDNS !!!


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*



Pathik said:


> Are u a bsnl user?


 
Yes I am



zyberboy said:


> All bsnl BB user's choose open DNS, it will work
> Working fine here in bsnl BB,never had such problem
> 
> open dns servers
> ...


 
Can you please tell me step by step how to choose open dns?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

Goto opendns.com and read the instructions.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

*www.opendns.com/start  pretty easy  follow theior OSD


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

working on my bsnl

my dns are

61.1.96.69
61.1.96.71


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

Negative  Everytime I try, I get this message "Oops, you aren't using OpenDNS yet. Go back to Step 1 to set up OpenDNS." What am I missing?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

yesterday Airtel BB was also having some DNS issue..now it is BSNL .


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

still using gmail


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

*Mayday! Mayday! Mayday!

DNS Servers of Flight BSNL120 and Airtel130 have failed. Prepare for Emergency Land 
*


----------



## karnivore (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*



Brave_Hunt said:


> Negetive  Everytime I try, I get this message "Oops, you aren't using OpenDNS yet. Go back to Step 1 to set up OpenDNS." What am I missing?


You hav changed the LAN settings, now change the connection settings:
Double click on the connection icon > Properties > Network> select "TCP/IP"> click on Properties> now type the DNS addresses.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*

Its working now(Default dns)


----------



## adi87 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Google & App not working *

Hey there...
From the past 2 days, Google Homepage, Gmail etc. are not opening in my browser.. I thought that it must be browser prob but its the same for Firefox & IE.... What can be wrong ??
I tried clearing all cookies etc... Is it a virus or trojan ?? can they do that ???
Or is it my ISP problem ?? btw : I use DATAONE.... Please help me asap...


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Google & App not working *

open "cmd" from ur run

type:


```
ipconfig /flushdns
```

then try.. if doesnt...

type:


```
ipconfig /renew
```


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

All related threads merged


----------



## slugger (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*



Brave_Hunt said:


> Negative  Everytime I try, I get this message "Oops, you aren't using OpenDNS yet. Go back to Step 1 to set up OpenDNS." What am I missing?



dat shudn't matter, since dat step is optional n e way

all u got2 do iz change d DNS to openDNS and u will b able 2 access google

*BTW*
has n e body contacted d guys @ BSNL 2 ask abt d problem
will b going 2 d exchange tommorow 2 get my ethernet cable replaced
will ask abt it den [though i'm quite sure dat no convincing answer will b forthcoming]


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

does using open dns truly speeds up the internet ?
i feel it actually slows down


----------



## slugger (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Google problem!Is google server down!*

duz nothin 2 d speed [@ least my xp]

*definitely did not increase speed by any strech of imagination*


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

I reinstalled XP SP2 on my system about 2 months back...for the past 2 months IE 6 or Mozilla didnt give me any problem surfing the net. About 2 weeks back I installed SP3 and even after that IE or Mozilla was working fine. But suddenly since the past one week IE 6 & Mozilla started giving me problems especially with secured sites, google, etc. 

Now in the past 3 days 
1)internet connectivity is really bad..
2)my broadband usage shows it has increased drastically..
*3)Can't access Google, gmail , orkut or any other Google sites..not at all*
4)While navigating from one site to another or going from one page to another gives page cannot be displayed...the page only comes after using F5
5)Downloaded IE 7 problem still exists with IE 7 and Mozilla
6)Able to run all kind of program updates though (things which arent browser dependant)

OS: Windows XP SP3 
Browsers: IE 7 & Mozilla Firefox 2.0
Antivirus: Avast Home Edition
Firewall: Windows Firewall
Broadband: Dataone (UTstarcomm Modem/router - Setup up as 24/7 router mode)

Actions Taken so far: - results
1)Adaware 2007 - just removed some cookies (crap)  
2)Trendmicro Hijackthis - It helped me find out the culprit. The winsock was corrupt. I tried to fix the files but not too much help.  
3)Ran smitrem.exe while internet was turned off - Helped a lot let me back online properly but temporarily (one for 1 day) 
4)Ran the Webroot Spy Sweeper Trial - Got me back online properly *but not able to access* *Google, gmail , orkut or any other Google sites again..* 

*Issue:* Not willing too reinstall XP again...too much of hectic work 

*Observation*: Apart from my computer strangely I have found that there are two more people I know who have *Dataone *connections are not able to access *Google, gmail , orkut or any other Google sites *in the past few days. 

Discuss or make comments please...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

the solution  i can think off is,that dataone dns servers fails most of the time these days!so,switch to *opendns.com for faster name resolution and speed.hope this helps!


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> Ya I've seen that...it's in the chitchat section just a discussion...just take your time and read what I have posted...what I'am saying is that my comp could have malware problems too so I posted in this section...


Nope,  if its malware u wont be able to open other websites also....bsnl is upgrading their Lines, so even here to i face the same message sometimes "page cannot be displayed".
if u still doubt its the problem due to spy ware then  install "Look n Stop" firewall  and use firefox to browse,even if u have spyware in ur pc it wont affect ur pc if u install the firewall


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Gmail down?*



Brave_Hunt said:


> Negative  Everytime I try, I get this message "Oops, you aren't using OpenDNS yet. Go back to Step 1 to set up OpenDNS." What am I missing?


 
I think you must be using a modem cum router or a router like me...in that case you will have to go to your router page and change the DNS settings under LAN settings...then it'll work...all the best...

Opendns is working for me...atleast for now...


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

@ praka123 & zyberboy : Thanks a lot guys...currently trying out the opendns thingy...lets see if that works or not?

Opendns is working for me...atleast for now...


----------



## choudang (Jan 12, 2008)

can i have some proxy sites like youhide.

by the way.. is it safe for online transaction.


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (Sep 17, 2008)

now i am facing the similar problem,............
Gmail new version isnt working but old HTML version works.....
Orkut , after login screen i got blank page


----------

